
Why 'experience' can hurt tech workers in Silicon Valley - startupdiscuss
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/why-experience-can-hurt-tech-workers-in-silicon-valley-150250224.html
======
Zork212
maybe true in Silicon valley but more concerning is the age of companies...
and how long their life is (very short). there are many opportunities for IT
workers in non-tech companies. (just my opinion and I'm older mid 40's)

